# Cover of the HRC Magazine



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, she's beautiful. 
Great picture.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Such a beautiful photo!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful dog, beautiful photo!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Gorgeous photo! My membership has lapsed - I miss getting the magazine!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Very cool! I got this issue a couple days ago and was pleasantly surprised to see a golden on the cover.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well isn't that just awesome!!! Congrats to you both!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

What a great pic, congrats on the cover!


----------



## Redgoldenlove (Nov 25, 2018)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good for Cassie!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Congrats, stunning photo of a beautiful retriever.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful pic. Congrats on the getting on the cover.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice lookin Gold that is...


----------

